# Happy developments in Classical era



## Praeludium (Oct 9, 2011)

*Happy developments in the Classical era*

Hello,

usually in classical allegro sonata form, the development part is where there is the dark climax - you know, diminished chords, daring and violent modulations, etc.

I was just wondering, do you have any example of a classical (including late classical) quartet/sonata/symphony/concerto/whatever, where there is an luminous, happy, heartwarming development ?

Thanks


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Try J.C. Bach's op. 5 sonatas. Here's one: 




I haven't heard this one in a while, and don't have the means to listen to it right now, but maybe this has something like you are looking for in it?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

? Is Baroque sonata form the same as Classical sonata form? Or does that matter here anyway? I guess I am unsure of what the OP means by 'classical allegro sonata form'.


----------



## Praeludium (Oct 9, 2011)

Sorry, I wasn't sure either. In french I'd say "allegro de sonate classique", but in English that's a bit more blurred. I meant the first movement of the sonatas, the symphonies, quartets, concerti, where there are the famous two contrasting themes and the development. How would you say that by the way ?

Thanks for your link clavichorder, I'll listen to it today


----------

